# Was ist Ultra 100 TX2?



## Flame (26. Februar 2002)

Nun ja, ne doofe Frage. Das es sich um einen sogennanten RAID/ATA Controller handelt, ist mir schon klar. Das der für die HDD`s ist auch.

Aber was ist der Unterschied zum normalen Ultra100?

Ich wollt mir grad bei Promise die aktuellen Treiber für meinen Ultra 100 Promise Controller (der onBoard ist) runterzuppeln. Da stolperte ich über dieses neue Wörtchen. Kann ich diese Treiber auch nutzen?
Da ich da was von ner 137 GB Grenze gelesen hab.

Bitte erklärt mir mal, was das nun ist.

thx


----------

